# Brushless Battery Tools In Hazardous Locations



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

A question for those of you that work in industries with hazardous locations. What is your company /customer policy regarding brushless tools in hazardous locations.
We were having this discussion at work. I am of the opinion that the tool motor may not spark but the tool bit or blade may cause a spark so I would say no to brushless tools .

Thanks for your input.

LC


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The switch can arc still.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

High risk of fire usually means hydraulically powered tools.

I fail to see how chiselling on tool expense pays out for the Fortune 500.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

This thread seems to explain it well. 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f12/brushless-intrinsically-safe-117874/


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Never gave the switch a thought but you are exactly right.

LC


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> High risk of fire *always* means hydraulically powered tools.
> 
> I fail to see how chiselling on tool expense pays out for the Fortune 500.


Fify!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I think it depends on what type of environment you are talking about.

I only worked in gas plant and munitions areas, and we had to sweep an area and do a hot work permit before any tools were used, since even static could cause a problem.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the quick response . I was over on Youtube and Wiki . I was listening to Miles Davis on Youtube and reading about Jelly Roll Morton on Wiki.
Thanks

LC


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Thanks everyone for the quick response . I was over on Youtube and Wiki . I was listening to *Miles Davis* on Youtube and reading about Jelly Roll Morton on Wiki.
> Thanks
> 
> LC


So you're a jazz fan I take it, cool.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I music likes are very eclectic . I can listen to Michael Crawford sing The Music Of the Night from Phantom of the Opera and then listen to John Prine do Come back to us Barbara Lewis Hare Krishna Beauregard . I like piano music you may remember Ferrante and Teicher ( Grand Twins of the Twin Grands ) Ramsey Lewis Frank Mills it just depends what kind of mood I am in. I detest most country and western music bit I like a lot if Willie, Waylen,Tom T, and Jhonny .
LC


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I music likes are very eclectic . I can listen to Michael Crawford sing The Music Of the Night from Phantom of the Opera and then listen to John Prine do Come back to us Barbara Lewis Hare Krishna Beauregard . I like piano music you may remember Ferrante and Teicher ( Grand Twins of the Twin Grands ) Ramsey Lewis Frank Mills it just depends what kind of mood I am in. I detest most country and western music bit I like a lot if Willie, Waylen,Tom T, and Jhonny .
> LC


I also have a wide spectrum of musical interests, I enjoy most genres.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Those that don't are missing out on of the better thing of life. 
Listing now to Willie and Ray do Seven Spanish Angles.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Those that don't are missing out on of the better thing of life.
> Listing now to Willie and Ray do Seven Spanish Angles.


Oh man, Ray Charles is awesome, never got to see him in concert.


----------

